# Sony Announces New STF Portrait Lens!



## cherylynne1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sony has announced two new lenses and a radio triggered flash: Sony announces 100mm F2.8 STF G Master and FE 85mm F1.8 lenses

One of the lenses is a 100mm 2.8 STF lens. Some of you may have heard of the old Sony/Minolta 135 STF "King of Bokeh" lens, which has such a cult following that there are entire websites devoted to its fandom. That lens, however, is only available in manual focus for A-mount cameras. This new 100mm STF will be autofocus and for E-mount.

Can you tell I'm super psyched?!?  This is my dream portrait lens.

The biggest downside is the price. Anyone know how much kidneys are selling for these days???

Edited to add: A few sample photos in this video- 




Just look at those bokeh balls. It's like looking at a dream. *swoons*


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks like a sweet len bokeh optic  WRT the 100mm STF lens. The 85mm with the silent focusing motor looks good too.


----------

